# "DNS Server isn't responding"



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got a weird wireless problem that I've been Googling for days and haven't been able to find an answer. There are a lot of responses for Googling "dns server isn't responding" but I've tried a lot of the proposes solutions and they haven't worked. Also, it isn't clear if people with the same problem as me are having it under the same circumstances.

Anyway let me explain. 

I got this laptop in June and here at home the laptop has never been able to connect to the wireless network on the "bedroom" side of the house. On the "dining room" side, it connects great and works great.

The cable modem and wireless router have for years been set up in the dining room area. Until yesterday, we've been using for 5-7 years now a good ol Linksys G router. In my bedroom for years I used my Win XP desktop. It has a Linksys wireless G adapter and has never had trouble connecting to the network. Sure, the computer said the signal was weak and not optimum speed, but the internet always worked fast and great in the bedroom. My new Win 7 laptop has never been able to connect to the internet in the bedroom. I chose my words there carefully. The laptop painlessly connects to the NETWORK with 3-4 bars, but it'll never connect to the internet. Whenever I run the 'network troubleshooting' diagnostic tool in there, it says "DNS server isn't responding" and Win 7 shows with their network diagram that my laptop is connected to the network, but that the network isn't connecting to the internet.

All summer I tried fixing this but when it came time to go back to school I just gave up. Now since I'll be home all winter I'm trying to fix this problem again. The laptop connects to the network fine once I enter a certain range. So I thought if I could expand the range, my problems would be solved. Yesterday I bought a new Netgear N router, set it all up, and still the exact same problem remains. I have internet in the "dining room" side of the house, but not the "bedroom side." And again, what's most interesting is that the problem goes away the closer I get to the router.

Does anyone have any idea what can be done to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi homer0001,

It's a signal issue. Let's see if can tweak something from the router settings.
First off, see if you have the latest firmware version of your router. You may check out the manufacturer's site and download the latest firmware if needed using a wired connection to your router.


> I have internet in the "dining room" side of the house, but not the "bedroom side." And again, what's most interesting is that the problem goes away the closer I get to the router.


From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## ImWrecked (Dec 17, 2010)

No, if you have 3 or 4 bars in the bedroom, it's obviously not a signal issue. 

If you're connected to the wireless network, you should run a few ping tests to figure out where the real issue lies. Go into the bedroom and open up a command prompt (Start >> Run >> CMD) and type in IPCONFIG. This will tell you the IP Address of the laptop, but more importantly, it will tell you the Gateway IP Address. Now, type in PING 192.168.1.1 (or whatever your Gateway IP Address happens to be) and press enter. Make note of the response you get. Now, type in PING GOOGLE.COM and again, make note of the response. Now, type in PING 74.125.227.51 and make a note of the response. Finally, type in TRACERT 74.125.227.51 and let us know the results of each test. These are basic communication tests necessary to determine the source of your issue. Cheers.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hi homer0001,
> 
> It's a signal issue. Let's see if can tweak something from the router settings.
> First off, see if you have the latest firmware version of your router. You may check out the manufacturer's site and download the latest firmware if needed using a wired connection to your router.
> ...


Checked firmware, the router is up to date

Not entirely sure what you're asking for regarding Xirrus, but I attached a screenshot of the program from my bedroom


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Dixie:

IPv4: 192.168.1.100
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

>ping google.com

Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.

>ping 74.125.227.51

Pinging 74.125.227.51 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.227.51:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

>tracert 74.125.227.51

Tracing route to 74.125.227.51 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * Laptop [192.168.1.100] reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's all what I really need to see, thanks.

Try changing the wireless Channel to 11 and see if your wireless connection has improved.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Changed to channel 11, no difference


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing the Mode of your wireless adapter, usually it's defaulted to Auto/Mixed Mode, change it to a 'G' or 'B & G', test your connection after.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do you do that? Do you know? I can't seem to find that


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This link should give you an idea.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

There was only one mode option: Ad hoc 802.11n, it was disabled, I enabled it, no difference


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope, that's not it....Please go back to the instruction and this time, jump to *System Tray Icon* instruction:
Right-click the system tray icon on the lower right corner of the desktop and click Network and Sharing Center. 
Click Manage wireless networks from the left Tasks panel. 
Click the current network and then click Adapter properties.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, then I clicked on 'Configure' -> 'Advanced' and there were no properties listed go change from B to G to N

Properties:
Adhoc support 802.11n
Country Region (2.4GHz)
Multimedia/Gaming Environment
Power Saving Mode
Radio On/Off


----------



## ImWrecked (Dec 17, 2010)

Again, he said that he has 3/4 bars of signal... not to mention he has a valid LAN IP and the screenshot he attached shows him connected to the first network, which is Home, at -54bdmv. How could his signal get better? The fact that he can't hit the gateway in only this room is interesting, however.

Since your gateway is also your DNS, it doesn't surprise me that you're getting a DNS Timed Out error, as you can't ping the gateway when you enter this room. Beyond that, I have no idea what this issue could be. All signs point toward the router, but there's nothing to show that it's not functioning correctly, save this issue. I tell you what - go back into the dead room and renew your IP address (same steps as before, but the command is IPCONFIG /RENEW). Let us know if it does renew and how long it takes to renew. We'll keep working on this, but man is that ever odd. Cheers.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

>ipconfig /renew

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 3 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.


----------



## ImWrecked (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, let's hardcode your IP Address and see if it lets you hit the gateway that way. Go to Control Panel, Network Connections, Right-click Wireless Network Connection and hit Properties, highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and hit Properties, choose the radio button next to Use The Following IP Address and type in 192.168.1.100 for the IP, 255.255.255.0 for the Subnet Mask and 192.168.1.1 for the Default Gateway. Use the Default Gateway IP for your DNS Servers. After that, just click OK and then Close and try it yet again. I know we can find a way around this, but that doesn't make the issue less weird. Cheers.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I entered all that into IPv4 and I don't think it did anything

Once I closed all the boxes, the yellow <!> thing on the signal icon went away and the Network and Sharing Center said I was connected to the internet, but as soon as I tried opening a webpage, it went right back to 'DNS server isn't responding'


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

homer0001 - I don't think that he'll be able to post back anymore.

Any Security or Firewall Software installed in your computer?

Please provide an *ipconfig /all* info of your computer: 
Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these 
*ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt* Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' in your next post.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

2xg said:


> homer0001 - I don't think that he'll be able to post back anymore.
> 
> Any Security or Firewall Software installed in your computer?
> 
> ...


Just Windows Firewall


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

Almost sounds like a timeout issue, if it works when he's close but then not when he's further away, although there is signal there. Maybe signal detection has a certain timeout and the dns resolution has a shorter one?

Or could it even be something environmental? If he has something in the way it could affect the transmission. I had something similar a few years back, I had a D-Link modem/router in the kitchen, the PC in the study and the xbox in the lounge room, anyway, whenever the microwave was turned on the Xbox would lose connection to the PC for file streaming purposes, although Xbox Live and the internet still worked, just not quite as well as when the microwave was off. Because of the orientation of the units to each other, if you imagine a V-shape with the router at the point, the microwave was inside the v, so the signal had to go through or near the microwave twice, and it really didn't like that.

Run the Ping tests at different distances, like 1-2m apart, from the area where it works to the area where it doesn't, and see where it drops out and if there's differences in speeds. That may help narrow down what's getting in the way, or if you need to increase the timeout setting on the router


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

Just had another thought, are you able to adjust the transmission power settings on the laptop? What's in power save in adapter configuration?


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Flatmeat said:


> Almost sounds like a timeout issue, if it works when he's close but then not when he's further away, although there is signal there. Maybe signal detection has a certain timeout and the dns resolution has a shorter one?
> 
> Or could it even be something environmental? If he has something in the way it could affect the transmission. I had something similar a few years back, I had a D-Link modem/router in the kitchen, the PC in the study and the xbox in the lounge room, anyway, whenever the microwave was turned on the Xbox would lose connection to the PC for file streaming purposes, although Xbox Live and the internet still worked, just not quite as well as when the microwave was off. Because of the orientation of the units to each other, if you imagine a V-shape with the router at the point, the microwave was inside the v, so the signal had to go through or near the microwave twice, and it really didn't like that.
> 
> Run the Ping tests at different distances, like 1-2m apart, from the area where it works to the area where it doesn't, and see where it drops out and if there's differences in speeds. That may help narrow down what's getting in the way, or if you need to increase the timeout setting on the router


Well, the only thing I can think of is the microwave. When it's on, it pretty much shuts down the wireless internet/signal. But when it's off everything is back to normal. Keep in mind I have a desktop in the bedroom with a wireless adapter using XP and it receives internet without a problem. It's just this laptop being a pain in the ***. I'll try the ping tests in a bit.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Flatmeat said:


> Just had another thought, are you able to adjust the transmission power settings on the laptop? What's in power save in adapter configuration?


Can you clarify what you're asking here?


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, you can see the network yeah? I mean you're getting bars. But what if the network can't see you? The problem appeared with the new laptop, so it should be something there and not network related. My Toshiba laptop has the ability to adjust the transmission power level, I was thinking that maybe yours could too, so if that's the issue, if you can up the power maybe your network will see you and respond.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I mean do you happen to know how to find this option in Win7?


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

2xg said:


> Nope, that's not it....Please go back to the instruction and this time, jump to *System Tray Icon* instruction:
> Right-click the system tray icon on the lower right corner of the desktop and click Network and Sharing Center.
> Click Manage wireless networks from the left Tasks panel.
> Click the current network and then click Adapter properties.


Where you were at earlier is where it is on mine.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you just talking about the power saver vs. performance type of setting? If yes, I know what you're referring to


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

That may work, up it to performance. Some cards have the option to increase the power of the wireless transmission.

Control Panel -> Network and Sharing Centre -> Change Adapter settings, Right-click the adapter -> Properties -> Configure -> Advanced.

Mine has a Transmit Power option, does yours have anything like that?


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nah, just 'Power Saving Mode' with two options--Max_PSP and CAM. It's currently set on the first one


----------



## Beaverdung (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

its NON of the above. You are looking in the wrong direction. It has nothing to do with Signal or strength. I'm having the identical problems both with Wireless and without. The problem occurred since the last Patch day from Microsoft. It happens in Normal windows mode and in Safe mode. 
The problem can not be cured with Netsh Resets of winsock, Ipv4 or ipv6. It has nothing to do with entries in the Hosts file either. Flushing DNS does not help either.

The problem remains that you can PING any address in the CMD box and even though the DNS service is running Windows does not resolve DNS names to ip adresses.
Skype will connect, MSN will not and reports that DNS is broken and ports are wrong, but if you ask it to repair it, you get an Unknown error 0.

I've tried to go back to an older restore point ,.. and the problem still remains .

hope this helps you.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you know when this "last Patch day" was?

Because I've been having this problem for months


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think it would be the patch thing. It was working with the old laptop, but not the new one. For me that points to a setting or limitation somewhere on the new laptop rather than an update. Besides, OP CAN connect when closer to the router. That would seem to point to signal somehow, either strength, interference or timeout.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

Flatmeat said:


> I don't think it would be the patch thing. It was working with the old laptop, but not the new one. For me that points to a setting or limitation somewhere on the new laptop rather than an update. Besides, OP CAN connect when closer to the router. That would seem to point to signal somehow, either strength, interference or timeout.


Just to clarify, wireless internet was fine for the old DESKTOP in the bedroom. Since it's a desktop, it has a wireless card with a big antenna on it.

This is the first laptop I've ever had


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was essentially always able to connect to the internet from my living room, but now after all the tweaks we've done in this thread, I can't connect from there anymore.

Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Such a long Thread already, have you switched your Static IP assignment back to DHCP? If you have not done this yet please do so.

If that didn't work, I will highly suggest for you to get some high gain antenna for the router. If your router has removable antenna, it's upgradable. You may also change your wireless network adapter with high gain antenna, that would work too.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

You mean go into adapter properties and change all the IPv4 stuff to "Obtain so and so automatically"?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That is correct.


homer0001 said:


> You mean go into adapter properties and change all the IPv4 stuff to "Obtain so and so automatically"?


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I changed back to DHCP and it didnt make a difference.

I definitely know that I could probably get around this problem by getting different hardware, but if my laptop has some ****** up setting that's causing it to not connect to internet that's 10 feet away, I'd rather try and fix it before spending more money on more equipment.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you borrow a USB wireless network adapter from someone and test that out? I really believe that it's your adapter that's causing this.

You may go a nearest electronic Store and buy one, if it didn't resolve your issue then return it.


----------



## homer0001 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's what I think too. I'll definitely look into a USB adapter if we're sure there's nothing else that can be tried to fix the POS adapter I have now


----------



## abdulmatiyn (Nov 9, 2004)

I was having this same exacted problem, and I even took my laptop apart to try and solve it.
About an hour ago, after putting the laptop back together; I noticed something that I had been noticing all along, and I kept saying to myself that seemed wrong.
What it was, was that my wireless connection said it was linksys 4; so I began investigating that because I didn't remember it being that. So I disabled that and activated the connection that I had in the beginning "linksys" and now I am back online with no more problems.
Maybe you need to check to see if your manner of connection was changed and if so change it back.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, this is an old Thread and it is time to Close.


abdulmatiyn said:


> I was having this same exacted problem, and I even took my laptop apart to try and solve it.
> About an hour ago, after putting the laptop back together; I noticed something that I had been noticing all along, and I kept saying to myself that seemed wrong.
> What it was, was that my wireless connection said it was linksys 4; so I began investigating that because I didn't remember it being that. So I disabled that and activated the connection that I had in the beginning "linksys" and now I am back online with no more problems.
> Maybe you need to check to see if your manner of connection was changed and if so change it back.


----------

